

Living With Git on Good Terms - muskalek
http://michal.muskala.eu/blog/2013/09/10/living-with-git-on-good-terms/

======
nmc
What about the _git_ plugin of Oh-My-ZSH?

[https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-
zsh](https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh)

~~~
muskalek
Well, I personally don't use ZSH, but the plugin seems interesting. I'll look
at it.

